
Linux deprecates 80-column warning - eklitzke
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=bdc48fa11e46
======
Overtonwindow
80 has always been the rule for me, it would feel odd to go beyond that.

